# Local Connection connected but no internet



## pdebride (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a motorola surfboard modem SB4200 and I am connected to the modem via ethernet. All of the lights on the modem are lit but I cannot access any web pages. When I check the status and select the support tab and then select detail it shows the following:

IP Address: 192.168.100.11
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 
DHCP Server: 192.168.100.1
Lease Obtained: 3/29/2010 8:56:01 AM
Lease Expires: 3/29/2010 8:56:21 AM

Im not sure what all this means. Can you help?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Please follow the instructions here, if you still can't connect to the internet after following this guide, then you will have to call your ISP.

Post post update.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

pdebride said:


> I have a motorola surfboard modem SB4200 and I am connected to the modem via ethernet. All of the lights on the modem are lit but I cannot access any web pages. When I check the status and select the support tab and then select detail it shows the following:
> 
> IP Address: 192.168.100.11
> Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
> ...



what it means is that you have a router that is giving out "addresses" to computers on your network. 
your Computer has asked the router at address 192.168.100.1 ( the DHCP server) for an address and has been allocated one.
This in turns means that your local network and your PC are working normally, chatting to each other.

What appears to be missing from the statement above are two important items. 
The first is an address that points to the Internet and this is called the Gateway. If the gateway hasn't been allocated then there is every chance that your computer will be bound inside your local network, since no route has been given to show the way out! 

The second item that is missing is the DNS server address.
This can be an address allocated within the router or an address that is on a router outside your local network, ie on the internet, usually on your service providers network but can be anywhere that someone has set up a "DNS server". The function here is to take a name like www.techsupportforum.com that is written into your browser bar and 
convert it to an address on the network. Without linking to a working DNS server it will be very difficult to do any internet surfing.

when we call up a site name that we want to visit, the name is usually sent to a local DNS server, like our own router, where it has a look up table of names versus addresses. It checks to see if it knows the name and then returns any known address it may have in its cache. If it doesn't have any information it will refer to any OTHER nearby known DNS server in order to ask the same information from another source. if there are no known sources on the local network it will look on the internet for the information from known DNS servers. 

If however it doesn't have access to the internet ie the gateway is not known, then it will fail to return a valid address and fail to connect you to the place you want to visit.

I would suggest that you follow 2xgrump's admirable advice and fill in the missing information so you get internet access.


----------

